# Would you recommend this?



## Dragonshy (Mar 23, 2012)

So I've been suffering from Social Anxiety, also OCD and depression. I've never tried medication, at least not yet. But I was thinking of getting a dog. I've never had a dog before. So would that be a good option? Would it help me in my situation, or would it somehow just complicate things further?

I've been studying about dog behavior for a few months, which I will continue.
Only problem is, my parents are not too keen on getting a dog. I guess I need to work on persuading them


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

Pets have been shown to improve people's mental health and well-being, so it's definitely something to consider. There are even programs that bring animals from shelters to visit people in nursing homes to help boost their mood. However, a dog is a lot of work and time commitment so be sure you're up for it. Also, I'm not sure how it is in your area, but the process of adopting a dog is complicated where I live. See this article called 5 Things Nobody Tells You Abou Adopting a Dog.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

If you're truly committed to it, there's nothing better than a dog. It's so relaxing lying down cuddling with a dog and it's nice to have someone who's always unreservedly happy to see you. It also helps to have a commitment if you're jobless like me, so I have to leave the house for his sake to walk him, and I can't just stay in bed like I want to.

The only downside is that my dog is kind of insane, so it can be a little anxiety-inducing if I'm at the park and suddenly he starts behaving badly (running around madly, ignoring me when I call him).


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

I definitely recommend getting a dog, as dogs are awesome. It'll enrich your life. But it's not gonna help your anxiety in any way. I have a dog, I grew up with dogs. I still have anxiety.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's been proven that having a dog really improves your mental being, and esp calms you during times of stress and tension. Don't think you can go wrong with getting one at all.

Like someone said, it takes time and commitment to take care of one, but nonetheless, all that work is worth it, I'm sure. 

Have you considered on a certain breed?


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Dogs make great companions. When trained correctly of course. 
They may not help with anxiety unless you live in an area that requires you to walk your dog in public. But dogs are really great against depressive symptoms.


----------

